# Speeders Hobby Center / Raceway - Lexington, KY



## realdeal (Dec 28, 2007)

Our track turnout is gradually moving from mini vehicles to larger scales so I thought it might be helpful to put a notice in this forum.

We are running a series in 2009 that includes Vintage Trans Am and 1/12 17.5 GTP. The champion of this series will be going with us to the 2010 Snowbird Nationals! We have about a 120' runline with 6' lanes. We have also gone to a soft wall style barrier that is much easier on cars.

We also run Recoil Touring, 1/10 Oval, Legends, Mini Late Models and Mini-T. There is a possibility of 10th scale touring with enough interest.

Race dates, class rules and schedule information can be found on our website here: http://www.speedersonline.com/racing.html


----------

